
Recovering from a DNS Service Outage in AWS Using Monit - kinvey
http://www.kinvey.com/blog/1532/recovering-from-a-dns-service-outage-in-aws-using-monit
======
idea_shot
Agree with the final takeaway -- "... know how your application behaves under
different failure scenarios. Testing connectivity loss, loss of network
services, and other failures are very important when building a high
availability application."

